# Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock - Update: Cena/Reigns Clashing On Twitter



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814503788711133184
:lol

I can't figure out what exactly Owens was saying but it triggered Reigns

UPDATE:


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814882291042422786

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814944037111091200


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

Nice to see them having fun.


----------



## witchblade000 (Apr 16, 2014)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

He was probably laughing at the fact that Owens got triggered and is rambling on forgetting about Reigns in the headlock.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

Even Cena didn't start giggling like a school girl in submission holds. OK sometimes he forgets to sell like against punk notoriously but he never once started laughing


----------



## Heath V (Apr 9, 2014)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

Lol that's awesome.


----------



## kristie wilson (Dec 30, 2016)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

that was funny.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*



TommyWCECM said:


> Even Cena didn't start giggling like a school girl in submission holds. OK sometimes he forgets to sell like against punk notoriously but he never once started laughing


:reigns2


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

lol that was pretty funny


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*



witchblade000 said:


> He was probably laughing at the fact that Owens got triggered and is rambling on forgetting about Reigns in the headlock.


Owens wasn't triggered. He's done this is whole career. At his house of hardcore match against AJ, he held a convo with a fan for like 4 minutes while having AJ in a headlock. This is what he does, only he can do it for longer at house shows.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*



The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> Owens wasn't triggered. He's done this is whole career. At his house of hardcore match against AJ, he held a convo with a fan for like 4 minutes while having AJ in a headlock. This is what he does, only he can do it for longer at house shows.


What about the thousands of people who aren't sitting at ringside who can't hear his rants or see Reigns laughing? They're basically just watching a regular headlock for 4 minutes. That seems like the type of thing that works in bingo halls but not arenas.


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

Haha that was funny. 
But looks better if Roman potraying heel.


----------



## Jarvbs Jones (Jul 5, 2015)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*



TommyWCECM said:


> Even Cena didn't start giggling like a school girl in submission holds. OK sometimes he forgets to sell like against punk notoriously but he never once started laughing


Oh get a sense of humor. Even mick foley and stone cold told stories about them and undertaker cracking up especially when Owen Hart was in a match. Spare us the Roman Reigns witch hunt.


----------



## Soul Man Danny B (Dec 30, 2013)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

I don't blame Roman for corpsing in that situation, but it does nothing but strengthen the idea that he'd make a much better heel than a face.

I believe very strongly that Reigns _wishes_ he could say what Owens was saying there to the _entire audience_... only WWE won't let him.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> What about the thousands of people who aren't sitting at ringside who can't hear his rants or see Reigns laughing? They're basically just watching a regular headlock for 4 minutes. That seems like the type of thing that works in bingo halls but not arenas.


I too witnessed one of these headlocks at a house show and the fucker kept rambling for a good 6-7 minutes. It was intense, back and fourth, someone yelled "BORING". ko went "OH YOU WQNNA SEE BORING!?" At one point he even released his opponent to stand up and taunt the audience member a little bit then went right back to headlocking him as if nothing happened.


----------



## Eliko (Oct 2, 2014)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814622191778222085


----------



## The Masked One (Aug 29, 2015)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*



The K3vin Ow3ns Show said:


> Owens wasn't triggered. He's done this is whole career. At his house of hardcore match against AJ, he held a convo with a fan for like 4 minutes while having AJ in a headlock. This is what he does, only he can do it for longer at house shows.


I died when he once shouted "I'm the headlockmaster!"


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*



Jarvbs Jones said:


> Oh get a sense of humor. Even mick foley and stone cold told stories about them and undertaker cracking up especially when Owen Hart was in a match. Spare us the Roman Reigns witch hunt.


Excuse me for expecting a professional wrestler to show his in pain when his in a submission hold.


----------



## dashing_man (Dec 3, 2014)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*



TommyWCECM said:


> Excuse me for expecting a professional wrestler to show his in pain when his in a submission hold.


sometimes People enjoy pain


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*



dashing_man said:


> sometimes People enjoy pain


Oh Jesus that's a Tumblr girls wet dream getting 50 shades of Roman


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

House shows is a wrestlers place to really have fun.


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

KO is hilarious and Romans gimmick is to laugh when he's getting hurt anyway.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*



Soul Man Danny B said:


> I don't blame Roman for corpsing in that situation, but it does nothing but strengthen the idea that he'd make a much better heel than a face.
> 
> I believe very strongly that Reigns _wishes_ he could say what Owens was saying there to the _entire audience_... only WWE won't let him.


Probably but as long as the pay checks keep coming in whats Roman gonna do.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

Exposing the business imo :cornette


----------



## Hawkke (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*



Soul Man Danny B said:


> I don't blame Roman for corpsing in that situation


Roman Corpsing?


----------



## wkc_23 (Jan 5, 2014)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

Yeah, ok Reigns.


----------



## bonkertons (Aug 23, 2014)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

This made me like Roman a lot more.


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*



TommyWCECM said:


> Excuse me for expecting a professional wrestler to show his in pain when his in a submission hold.


But you can suspend belief long enough for the guy giving the submission hold to have a random conversation/argument over money during the middle of a match?

:chrisholly


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*



DJHJR86 said:


> But you can suspend belief long enough for the guy giving the submission hold to have a random conversation/argument over money during the middle of a match?
> 
> :chrisholly


Yes? It's easy to trash talk while you have your opponent subdued. It's not a case of fuck Roman I'm going to bash him. If you are in a submission hold you don't Crack up laughing you stay in character, why is that so hard to understand? 

There's a time and a place


----------



## DJHJR86 (Jan 31, 2015)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*



TommyWCECM said:


> Yes? It's easy to trash talk while you have your opponent subdued.


That's why this happens all the time on UFC...


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

That's awesome, love real moments like that. Reminds me of the Summer of Punk when Cole and the other commentators would legit laugh at some of what Punk said rather than the obviously forced laughter you hear sometimes. Some of them might sound like robots during promos but they aren't so shit like this is cool, especially for a house show.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

I am not happy with the conversation, or the laughing. Embarrassing.


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> What about the thousands of people who aren't sitting at ringside who can't hear his rants or see Reigns laughing? They're basically just watching a regular headlock for 4 minutes. That seems like the type of thing that works in bingo halls but not arenas.


At least he and the opponent can rest a little.


----------



## Commissioner Michaels (Jul 17, 2014)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

Honestly I don't see reigns laugh. His arms go over his face, but you can't really see what he does with his face... looks like he was just selling the hold.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

House shows are meant to be fun.

I still remember Rock/Jericho house show matches where they tried to take the camera and see who could make the most ridiculous faces :lol


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*



DJHJR86 said:


> That's why this happens all the time on UFC...


Oh yeah my mistake. MMA and professional wrestling are the same thing


----------



## The One Man Gang (Feb 18, 2014)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*



Eliko said:


> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814622191778222085







but Owens is the best, wish they'd let him do this on TV, but to a smaller extent.


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*



TommyWCECM said:


> Yes? It's easy to trash talk while you have your opponent subdued. It's not a case of fuck Roman I'm going to bash him. If you are in a submission hold you don't Crack up laughing you stay in character, why is that so hard to understand?
> 
> *There's a time and a place*


Like a fucking house show?? :lol The same setting in which Rock invented the Peoples Elbow because the fellas wanted to make Taker laugh (he did.) Unbeknownst to us, Austin and company were being unprofessional and Roman laughing at a house show that 99% of the WWE fanbase won't witness is akin to the Curtain Call. :lmao Give it a rest, dude. You're trying entirely too hard.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

That was a fun moment and a good tweet from Reigns. Even Owens had to give it to him...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814625105850626048
:lol


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*



TommyWCECM said:


> Excuse me for expecting a professional wrestler to show his in pain when his in a submission hold.


A lot of wrestlers crack up from time to time, it can't really be helped. If the Undertaker has broken character once or twice on television I think we can cut Roman some slack for doing it once at a house show. Especially when you can barely tell he's laughing.


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

They don't call him "The Merchandise" for no reason..


----------



## anirioc (Jul 29, 2015)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> What about the thousands of people who aren't sitting at ringside who can't hear his rants or see Reigns laughing? They're basically just watching a regular headlock for 4 minutes. That seems like the type of thing that works in bingo halls but not arenas.


Indy darling mentality.


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*



Lothario said:


> Like a fucking house show?? :lol The same setting in which Rock invented the Peoples Elbow because the fellas wanted to make Taker laugh (he did.) Unbeknownst to us, Austin and company were being unprofessional and Roman laughing at a house show that 99% of the WWE fanbase won't witness is akin to the Curtain Call. :lmao Give it a rest, dude. You're trying entirely too hard.


Guess I'm just a purist. Didn't know the people's elbow was conceived at a house show either


----------



## Mra22 (May 29, 2014)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

:lol that's great


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

This is why house shows are WAY more fun for the live audience than TV shows


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

Roman was like....


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

Exhibit A: Wrestlers happy being internet nerds 

smh


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*



wkc_23 said:


> Yeah, ok Reigns.


I don't know if we can take Reigns word here. Everyone on WF knows Reigns has no fans, and isn't over in any way, so how could be making more than Owens in royalties? Next, he's going to lie and say he's making more than Styles, Rollins, and Ambrose too.


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*



The Caped Crusader said:


> I don't know if we can take Reigns word here. Everyone on WF knows Reigns has no fans, and isn't over in any way, so how could be making more than Owens in royalties? Next, he's going to lie and say he's making more than Styles, Rollins, and Ambrose too.


I hear it had something to do with Reigns somehow intentionally under-ordering all of Rollins and Ambrose merch though.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> I hear it had something to do with Reigns somehow intentionally under-ordering all of Rollins and Ambrose merch though.


not only that, he bullies people into retirement so they can't take his spot on the card


----------



## Cult03 (Oct 31, 2016)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*



BigDaveBatista said:


> not only that, he bullies people into retirement so they can't take his spot on the card


I guess bullying them into retirement is a lot worse than injuring people into retirement.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Cult03 said:


> I guess bullying them into retirement is a lot worse than injuring people into retirement.


sure is, he writes his own promos as well and books himself to win the big matches


----------



## mattheel (Feb 21, 2014)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

I LOL'd. That was fun to see.

and to the people whining about Roman laughing in a headlock at a house show, or whining anout KO heckling a fan at a house show...come the fuck on.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*



BigDaveBatista said:


> sure is, he writes his own promos as well and books himself to win the big matches


Fucking Reigns.

He's been given too much power. You'd think he was Vince's long lost son or something. Control over merchandise, booking, and even the careers of superstars. It's too much.


----------



## Flair Flop (May 21, 2011)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

Nothing wrong with these guys having a little fun at a house show.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

John Cena is not amused:

https://twitter.com/johncena/status/814882291042422786



> @JohnCena: While @WWERomanReigns was making fun of what people earn I was at @GeorgiaTechFB to #EarnTheDay #recognize


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

John Cena is NOT impressed :cena


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*



The Caped Crusader said:


> I don't know if we can take Reigns word here. Everyone on WF knows Reigns has no fans, and isn't over in any way, so how could be making more than Owens in royalties? Next, he's going to lie and say he's making more than Styles, Rollins, and Ambrose too.


It sounds like he meant he made more from merch sales splitting it three ways with the other Shield members, than KO makes on his own.


----------



## V-Trigger (Jul 6, 2016)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

Cena roasted Reigns hard.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*



JY57 said:


> John Cena is not amused:
> 
> https://twitter.com/johncena/status/814882291042422786


This just keeps getting funnier.

Cena needs to quit biting, though. This is KO and Roman's twitter war. :laugh:


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*



JY57 said:


> John Cena is not amused:
> 
> https://twitter.com/johncena/status/814882291042422786


The replies:


> @JohnCena @WWERomanReigns I love you Jon, but while you were doing this Roman was doing a house show...Cause you know...He wrestles fulltime





> @godlyreigns_ @JohnCena @WWERomanReigns @GeorgiaTechFB and he's been busting his ass while you've been where Cena?





> @JohnCena @WWERomanReigns @GeorgiaTechFB he's surpassed you lad, part timer





> @JohnCena @WWERomanReigns @GeorgiaTechFB oh that's right, Roman was out doing his job, earning the ?





> @JohnCena @WWERomanReigns now I think highly of both of you, maybe at #WM33 you 2 fight in a winner gets booed out of the stadium match ?


Winner gets booed out of the stadium match. :lol

Cena probably having flashbacks to his match with Orton, but it'd be a new experience for Reigns. I could actually see the WM crowd doing it too if it was just a typical face/face match. Probably be the biggest embarrassment in history for WWE.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

The Caped Crusader said:


> Fucking Reigns.
> 
> He's been given too much power. You'd think he was Vince's long lost son or something. Control over merchandise, booking, and even the careers of superstars. It's too much.


he really is a nasty piece of work isnt he, just wondering to the back during the rumble completely against the matches plan
he also puts the shield back together just to get himself cheers, what a treacherous bugger


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

John Cena. GOATs GONNA GOAT


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

He was trying bad the sell the move but couldn't hold the laugh. :lol


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

Yeah Cena just...


----------



## Seth Grimes (Jul 31, 2015)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*



JY57 said:


> John Cena is not amused:
> 
> https://twitter.com/johncena/status/814882291042422786


Someone replied to his tweet with

"@JohnCena @WWERomanReigns now I think highly of both of you, maybe at #WM33 you 2 fight in a winner gets booed out of the stadium match" 

I have to admit that made me LOL


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*



Youthquake said:


> Honestly I don't see reigns laugh. His arms go over his face, but you can't really see what he does with his face... looks like he was just selling the hold.


He's just starting to crack when he puts his hands up, and then he goes into a full belly laugh -- you can see his shoulders shaking. It looked like one of those moments where the more you think that you shouldn't be laughing, the harder it is to stop laughing. 

This kind of thing makes me wonder how much he'd get over if they'd just let him be more himself.



The One Man Gang said:


> but Owens is the best, wish they'd let him do this on TV, but to a smaller extent.


Oh fuck yeah, only have him arguing with Cole so we could hear both sides of it. That would be hilarious. Only problem with that is, Creative would start trying to script it and fuck it all up.


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

If you're mad at Reigns for this you're a sad loser with way too much time on your hands. This was great.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

Reigns response to Cena...


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814944037111091200


----------



## rocknblues81 (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*



dashing_man said:


> sometimes People enjoy pain


----------



## XDarkholmeX (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

That's funny lol.


----------



## Łegend Ќiller (Dec 21, 2014)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

omg wrestling is fake?


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*



Dolorian said:


> Reigns response to Cena...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814944037111091200


I love it. Cena, Reigns, and Owens in the inagural Triple Threat for the WWE Tweet Tumble Championship.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*



Asmodeus said:


> I love it. Cena, Reigns, and Owens in the inagural Triple Threat for the WWE Tweet Tumble Championship.


The Franchise vs The Merchandise vs The Prizefighter.


----------



## Bazinga (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

This reminds of when I worked with Steen on the indies back in '06. We were working the Long Island circuit and we planned out a 10-12 minute match where he'd target my kayfabe neck injury and get that major heel heat. I just came off a babyface run against Joe where he shoot came close to breaking my neck so it made sense for Steen to get heat on that, the kid needed it.

Anyway, we're out there in front of 2-300 fans and the kid puts me in a loose headlock. I'm tellin' the kid 'tighten up man, make this sh*t look real'. The kid didn't listen so I tried to get him fired up by calling him Porky, a rib we used to pull on fatties in the locker room. The kid tightened that hold up like a scout's knot and I damn near passed out for a good 25-45 seconds before the smell of his damn sweaty armpit woke me the f*ck up. 

I was sold on the kid. I was dazed man but the kid had something. He kept me in that headlock for a few more minutes and was talking trash to the fans about how he's gonna be world champ in WWE. I'm tellin' the kid 'kid, you gotta rile these marks up man, they'll eat it up, make these f*ckers wanna jump the rail and beat the sh*t outta ya.' So Kev releases the hold, gets out the ring to square up to the fan but instead of riling them up, he goes and eats his freakin' hot dog. That fat sumb*tch went out the ring and instead of working the fan he eats his damn hot dog, comes back into the ring and goes 'that's why they call me Porky'. That was a straight up shoot.

Anyway backstage I go to shake Kev's hand but he squares up to me for the rib and I'm tellin' the kid; 'I just did that to fire you up Porky, you gotta show me more if you wanna make it here. Stop being a mark and make those fans hate your guts son, and you'll be up in Connecticut in a year'. For some reason the kid didn't appreciate my advice and went to take me down, but I grabbed his arm and locked in a loose kimura because I respected the kid, but he disrespected me in front of the boys so I shoot broke his arm and released the hold before I ripped that sumb*tch off. 

I see Steen on TV now and am proud of the kid because I toughened him and made him into what he is. Every time that sumb*tch puts a headlock on, up in Ontario me and Lance at his school are laughin' because we both know what went down back in '06, it was a total shoot.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

I'm a big Roman fan but the ether Cena would unleash during their feud :banderas 

Roman can take a few verbal Ls for my entrainment :lol


----------



## Pencil Neck Freak (Aug 5, 2013)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*



TommyWCECM said:


> Excuse me for expecting a professional wrestler to show his in pain when his in a submission hold.


I've actually laughed while being in pain before lol

Sent from my ALE-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## BornBad (Jan 27, 2004)

*Cena vs. Reigns clashing on twitter*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814882291042422786

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814944037111091200
:vince2:vince2:vince2:vince2:vince2


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

Roman better be careful. Cena would absolutely kill Reigns with a live mic in his hands.


----------



## Dr. Middy (Jan 21, 2015)

*Re: Cena vs Reigns clashing on twitter*

You know, I didn't realize that a feud between the two of them hasn't happened yet. 

Imagine how that is going to be. Cena universally loved versus a hated Roman Reigns.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Great! A rivalry no one wants to see. Shakes head*


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Cena vs Reigns clashing on twitter*

I feel like Cena was looking for something to take a shot at Roman about seeing as he was at his alma mater. Not that I mind...


----------



## Erik. (Mar 17, 2014)

*Re: Cena vs Reigns clashing on twitter*

This is a heel vs heel feud I could get behind.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Cena vs. Reigns clashing on twitter*

There is an ongoing thread on this...

http://www.wrestlingforum.com/gener...n-reigns-starts-laughing-during-headlock.html

@Brock


----------



## Genking48 (Feb 3, 2009)

*Re: Cena vs. Reigns clashing on twitter*

What does Cena mean that Reigns was making fun of what people earn, have I missed something at some point?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Cena vs. Reigns clashing on twitter*

Why isn't Reigns a heel? Why? He'd fucking kill it. fpalm

For Roman's sake I hope this stays on twitter because if they go on the mic Cena will roast his ass and he won't be able to say shit back lol.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

*Re: Cena vs. Reigns clashing on twitter*



Starbuck said:


> Why isn't Reigns a heel? Why? He'd fucking kill it. fpalm
> 
> For Roman's sake I hope this stays on twitter because if they go on the mic Cena will roast his ass and he won't be able to say shit back lol.


John Cena's delivery will be better but is one guy's testicle jokes any better than the other guy's testicle jokes?


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

*Re: Cena vs. Reigns clashing on twitter*



RubberbandGoat said:


> Great! A rivalry no one wants to see. Shakes head*


Speak for yourself.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Cena vs. Reigns clashing on twitter*



Genking48 said:


> What does Cena mean that Reigns was making fun of what people earn, have I missed something at some point?


I think cena is talking about how Roman made fun of Owens not earning much from merch sales and how his merch makes him alot. And Cena retaliated.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Cena vs. Reigns clashing on twitter*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> John Cena's delivery will be better but is one guy's testicle jokes any better than the other guy's testicle jokes?


When Cena gets serious he buries. Cena getting serious on the mic with Reigns won't be good because he'll say a bunch of truthful shit only he can get away with saying and what's Roman got to say back to any of it? It would be different if there was some sort of discernable character there or any remote semblance of substance but there isn't. So whatever he's scripted to say back or even if he adlibs it, what the hell has he got in his pocket that's going to somehow rattle Cena? John Cena WAS Roman Reigns and he has come out the other side more successful than Reigns will ever be. There's nothing they can book Roman to say that's going to change that lol.


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

Ronan and Cena feuding wouldn't get anyone interested


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Cena vs. Reigns clashing on twitter*

Roman doesn't want that ether Cena would put him through. Tap out, my boy :mj2

Nothing he could say to Cena will match the complete and utter burial Cena can and will do to him. 

Hopefully it's all friendly rivalry in the end though. Because it's obvious Owens and Roman were simply joking around. Cena didn't have to do Roman like that :lol


----------



## RubberbandGoat (Aug 9, 2016)

This is the big WM feud huh? Boring! They still think Roman is on Cenas level


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

*Re: Cena vs. Reigns clashing on twitter*

lol people are really underestimating Reigns here.


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

It's almost like some of you actually think WWE is real.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

*Re: Cena vs. Reigns clashing on twitter*



Negan said:


> Roman doesn't want that ether Cena would put him through. Tap out, my boy :mj2
> 
> Nothing he could say to Cena will match the complete and utter burial Cena can and will do to him.
> 
> Hopefully it's all friendly rivalry in the end though. Because it's obvious Owens and Roman were simply joking around. Cena didn't have to do Roman like that :lol


I don't know. Roman is pretty quick witted sometimes. I think if they let him he could be a total savage...


----------



## Brock (Feb 26, 2012)

Merged threads + Updated OP.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

on a serious note Cena vs Reigns is gonna be the next big match for years to come.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*



Dolorian said:


> Reigns response to Cena...
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/814944037111091200


This is great. He's showing more personality on this little twatter side-war than he has in all his years up on the main roster. :lol

Clean your weights, wipe the sweat off the equipment, and for Christ sake don't pee in the fucking shower. :lmao


----------



## KC Armstrong (Jun 19, 2013)

The Caped Crusader said:


> It's almost like some of you actually think WWE is real.



No, I think the point is if these two went head to head on the mic, Cena would fucking demolish Reigns. The fact that certain fans won't even admit to the massive gap in terms of skills as an entertainer between these two is laughable.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*



The Cleaner said:


> This is great. He's showing more personality on this little twatter side-war than he has in all his years up on the main roster. :lol


WWE tends to script the life out of their talent, they should really just let him be more himself as he shows on those tweets and backstage interviews out of the shows.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Cena vs. Reigns clashing on twitter*



Gift Of Jericho said:


> I don't know. Roman is pretty quick witted sometimes. I think if they let him he could be a total savage...


I have no doubt Roman is probably a solid shit talker and could be an entertaining heel. But Cena is on a whole different level on the mic. I mean he went toe to toe with highly esteemed mic workers like Rock and even got the verbal upper hand at points in the feud.

To me, Cena is Cena so he can go off script and has more ammo to evicerate Roman than Roman has on Cena. What can Roman say to a man who eclipses him in every way that matters? 

Plus, what are the likelihoods of Roman not being scripted to death in the feud? Until they let him fend for himself, he will always be more entertaining outside the character they book him to be. 

Cena is seasoned and just naturally great at verbal burials when he wants to :lol He has a big advantage over Roman. 

But, we haven't had the chance to see Roman off the leash per say, so he could very well prove me wrong big time :shrug


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Cena vs. Reigns clashing on twitter*



Negan said:


> I have no doubt Roman is probably a solid shit talker and could be an entertaining heel. But Cena is on a whole different level on the mic. I mean he went toe to toe with highly esteemed mic workers like Rock and even got the verbal upper hand at points in the feud.
> 
> To me, Cena is Cena so he can go off script and has more ammo to evicerate Roman than Roman has on Cena. What can Roman say to a man who eclipses him in every way that matters?
> 
> ...


Wrestling isn't real.

Cena went toe to toe with The Rock in a scripted environment. Scripted meaning there are people who were scripting that fued and their promos. Rock himself has mentioned he was very closely involved in his return and how it played out. Cena isn't eviscerating anyone.

It's like you all live in an alternate reality sometimes.


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

Roman seems much more comfortable when he's able to trash talk. He does it all the time in the ring and it's actually seems natural. Haven't heard anything set in stone for these two in terms of Mania yet...I could see a possible swerve after this and Vince booking it. It's bound to happen at some point.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Cena vs. Reigns clashing on twitter*



The Caped Crusader said:


> Cena went toe to toe with The Rock in a scripted environment. Scripted meaning there are people who were scripting that fued and their promos.


Yeah a lot of people seem to be missing this point. Hell look at that promo between Cena, Styles and Ambrose before No Mercy. Do you really think that all Cena could come up with was to say "talk is cheap" after Styles and Ambrose lashed out at him on the mic? Obviously not, it was just scripted that way.

If Reigns and Cena have a similar segment it would not be a shoot but scripted and written in such a way that both wrestler can get some stuff in. Cena may have a better delivery but in terms of material that is all on creative.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Cena vs. Reigns clashing on twitter*



Dolorian said:


> Yeah a lot of people seem to be missing this point. Hell look at that promo between Cena, Styles and Ambrose before No Mercy. Do you really think that all Cena could come up with was to say "talk is cheap" after Styles and Ambrose lashed out at him on the mic? Obviously not, it was just scripted that way.
> 
> If Reigns and Cena have a similar segment it would not be a shoot but scripted and written in such a way that both wrestler can get some stuff in. Cena may have a better delivery but in terms of material that is all on creative.


Other than the part timer digs that has already been done to Cena on SD, what could they possibly write for Roman that would equal the stuff Cena can say about Roman? Never mind the fact Cena can straight up talk circles around Roman.

Unless we get a different Roman than what they've been selling to us for years, Roman will eclipsed by Cena easily. They'd have to neuter what Cena can say to keep it even levels.


----------



## -XERO- (Jan 31, 2011)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*



JY57 said:


> John Cena is not amused:
> 
> https://twitter.com/johncena/status/814882291042422786


----------



## The Caped Crusader (Dec 27, 2008)

*Re: Cena vs. Reigns clashing on twitter*



Dolorian said:


> Yeah a lot of people seem to be missing this point. Hell look at that promo between Cena, Styles and Ambrose before No Mercy. Do you really think that all Cena could come up with was to say "talk is cheap" after Styles and Ambrose lashed out at him on the mic? Obviously not, it was just scripted that way.
> 
> If Reigns and Cena have a similar segment it would not be a shoot but scripted and written in such a way that both wrestler can get some stuff in. Cena may have a better delivery but in terms of material that is all on creative.


We can just look at the WM26 fued between him and Batista.

Batista is obviously not as comfortable on the mic as Cena is. That entire fued consisted of him shitting on Cena and his fans, and the only verbal confrontations they had involved Batista getting the upper hand on him verbally or mocking him. What do we learn here?

That crazily enough, wrestling isn't real. It's almost as if there are writers who script these fueds and give these wrestlers things to say based on what they want for the fued. If Reigns and Cena ever met on the mic, there's no chance Cena would be burying him. It'd be scripted equally since they'd want to book it as a meeting of two big stars, or they'd give the edge to Reigns since he's the future.

It's crazy how some posters start thinking this is real when these wrestlers are working them and they're dumb enough to fall for it.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

*Re: Cena vs. Reigns clashing on twitter*



Negan said:


> I have no doubt Roman is probably a solid shit talker and could be an entertaining heel. But Cena is on a whole different level on the mic. I mean he went toe to toe with highly esteemed mic workers like Rock and even got the verbal upper hand at points in the feud.
> 
> To me, Cena is Cena so he can go off script and has more ammo to evicerate Roman than Roman has on Cena. What can Roman say to a man who eclipses him in every way that matters?
> 
> ...


Lets not forget that Roman Reigns roasted the king of shit talking. just saying...


----------



## TheAverageMuta (Sep 4, 2015)

*Re: Cena vs Reigns clashing on twitter*



Dr. Middy said:


> You know, I didn't realize that a feud between the two of them hasn't happened yet.
> 
> Imagine how that is going to be. *Cena universally loved* versus a hated Roman Reigns.


I wouldn't go that far. However, smarks are most likely going to cheer Cena over Reigns due to the former's excellent matches over the last year, US title reign plus putting over AJ clean. He may not be liked, but he's respected.

This would also be the most hilarious time to turn Cena heel.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Cena vs. Reigns clashing on twitter*



Gift Of Jericho said:


> Lets not forget that Roman Reigns roasted the king of shit talking. just saying...


LOL "roasted". That response was embarrassing, but not to the intended target.


----------



## IronMan8 (Dec 25, 2015)

If they booked Cena to get the upperhand verbally before the match, it's because Roman would be going over. Cena would actually do a great job of setting Roman up for a big face victory.

But not yet.

Both men are yet to face Taker and Roman isn't at his peak like Cena was when he faced The Rock. 

Reigns vs Cena should happen in 2-5 years when they can promote it as "the greatest Wrestlemania main event of all time" and then do a sequel.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Cena vs. Reigns clashing on twitter*



Negan said:


> Other than the part timer digs that has already been done to Cena on SD, what could they possibly write for Roman that would equal the stuff Cena can say about Roman?


What do you think Cena can say about Reigns?


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

The Caped Crusader said:


> We can just look at the WM26 fued between him and Batista.
> 
> Batista is obviously not as comfortable on the mic as Cena is. That entire fued consisted of him shitting on Cena and his fans, and the only verbal confrontations they had involved Batista getting the upper hand on him verbally or mocking him. What do we learn here?
> 
> ...


Yeah all the shit was scripted. In WWE, everyone has their lines. The rock from satellite with the fruity pebbles jokes was scripted, the rock isn't some genius shit talker. On TV these are just actors reading out his script, written by someone . Only thing they can do is affect the delivery of what they're given to work with. 
People forget this shit is fake. Bayley could bury the rock, Cena, and anyone on the mic live if they script it that way and she can deliver accordingly


----------



## ★Th0t Patr0L★ (Oct 22, 2013)

Put them in a tuxedo match imho


----------



## Architect-Rollins (Apr 3, 2016)

*Re: Cena vs. Reigns clashing on twitter*



Dolorian said:


> What do you think Cena can say about Reigns?


Without sounding like a giant hypocrite too.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

*Re: Cena vs. Reigns clashing on twitter*



Architect-Rollins said:


> Without sounding like a giant hypocrite too.


That Cena has more charisma in his pinky finger than Roman has had i his existence.


I kid.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

*Re: Cena vs. Reigns clashing on twitter*



Kostic said:


> LOL "roasted". That response was embarrassing, but not to the intended target.


Oh really. why did he have no comeback for it then ? 

The only one embarrassing in this scenario is the 150 pound pikey thinking he can take on the world because he dominates midgets.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

These are my two favorite wrestlers. I'm wondering if this is a work OR if Cena is trying to get a match with Roman at this year's WM, or next year. It got people talking and that's all that matters.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Cena vs. Reigns clashing on twitter*



Dolorian said:


> What do you think Cena can say about Reigns?


Depends if they do another "shoot" style feud. 

His failure as a top guy. The rejection from the fans. Not living up to the hype. How he could never fill Cena's shoes. His talent level compared to other wreslters. I don't know if they'd go with the "wrestling was your second choice, you're just in it got the money" angle. I doubt they'd touch the suspension thing, but they already acknowledged that on TV so who knows. It would be easy to compare Roman to his ex Shield mates too. 

Shit like that. But again, thats me assuming they'd go for a "shoot" style with these two. I just feel it would be one sided because I don't think Roman has much on Cena to target. Especially anything that hasn't been said.

As I said, I can end up surprised and they have something good for Roman to say. In my opinion, Roman's strong point in the feud would be the physicality he could bring depending on the role they put him in. Because I think him beating the shit out of Cena would do more for him than what he says on the mic. 

Roman's delivery and acting skills are rough. But, that can very well have to do with the shitty character he's in though. 

They've scripted Dean and AJ to have some one liners against Cena on SD, but I still think Cena outshines them during the verbal exchanges regardless. That's my opinion though. Delivery and confidence on the mic does go a long way to me, something Roman lacks at the moment.


----------



## wwe9391 (Aug 31, 2016)

The Boy Wonder said:


> These are my two favorite wrestlers. I'm wondering if this is a work OR if Cena is trying to get a match with Roman at this year's WM, or next year. It got people talking and that's all that matters.


Probably next year. This year it has to be Cena vs Undertaker.


----------



## The Bloodline (Jan 3, 2012)

Ohhh I'm ready for more :mark:









I'd love to see them go head to head. May be the first time Cena is unanimously cheered in years.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Cena vs. Reigns clashing on twitter*



Negan said:


> Depends if they do another "shoot" style feud.
> 
> His failure as a top guy. The rejection from the fans. Not living up to the hype. How he could never fill Cena's shoes. His talent level compared to other wreslters. I don't know if they'd go with the "wrestling was your second choice, you're just in it got the money" angle. I doubt they'd touch the suspension thing, but they already acknowledged that on TV so who knows. It would be easy to compare Roman to his ex Shield mates too.


They can easily give Reigns some good comebacks for those and Cena has skeletons on his closet as well which could be brought up if they decide to go the "shoot style" route. It is not like Reigns hasn't been hearing many of those things for a while now (fans have chanted to him "you can't wrestle", for example) so nothing Cena can say would be something new or shocking to anyone. The suspension? He owned up to it and did his time without excuses, if anything that would give Reigns an opening to come out in a good light.




> Roman's delivery and acting skills are rough. But, that can very well have to do with the shitty character he's in though. n
> 
> They've scripted Dean and AJ to have some one liners against Cena on SD, but I still think Cena outshines them during the verbal exchanges regardless. That's my opinion though. Delivery and confidence on the mic does go a long way to me, something Roman lacks at the moment.


Mic and character work are indeed Reigns' weakness and an area where he needs to improve but the writing and material they give him needs to improve as well and be more consistent and catered to his strengths (as opposed to trying to make him Cena 2.0). I think that is the one area where he could end up not looking too good in a face off against Cena on the mic...his delivery. But in terms of the material for the promos I don't see it being much of an issue to make it even.


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Cena vs. Reigns clashing on twitter*



Gift Of Jericho said:


> Oh really. why did he have no comeback for it then ?
> 
> The only one embarrassing in this scenario is the 150 pound pikey thinking he can take on the world because he dominates midgets.


Because ignoring someone and giving them no attention at all is often greater than coming up with a witty comeback. The entire point of Conor's tweet is to rile up the WWE wrestlers. He cut a promo on them and they bit it like a bunch of marks. They all buried themselves by getting all offended. Kevin Owens was pretty much the only guy who didn't even reply, and Chris Jericho at least made a funny tweet about it.

To sum up, no, this is not an example of a clever tweet by Roman Reigns.


----------



## Jarvbs Jones (Jul 5, 2015)

The crime isnt the corpsing, but after I heard exactly what owens was saying I'm starting to think he's kind of a POS. And if that's what Roman was laughing at then so is he.


----------



## sXeMope (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*

Wrestlers having fun at house shows is nothing new. There are a ton of stories out there about Owen Hart and his shenanigans at house shows. In context to this, I once read a story where he'd be in a hold and just lay there one second, and act as if he was in unimaginable pain the next. This kind of stuff probably happens regularly on taped shows too, but it's hidden by camera angles.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

*Re: Cena vs. Reigns clashing on twitter*



Kostic said:


> Because ignoring someone and giving them no attention at all is often greater than coming up with a witty comeback. The entire point of Conor's tweet is to rile up the WWE wrestlers. He cut a promo on them and they bit it like a bunch of marks. They all buried themselves by getting all offended. Kevin Owens was pretty much the only guy who didn't even reply, and Chris Jericho at least made a funny tweet about it.
> 
> To sum up, no, this is not an example of a clever tweet by Roman Reigns.


Are you familiar with Connor Mcgregor ? the guy doesn't just "ignore stuff", he's always got a comeback or something to say, that's is gimmick. So you can't really play that card. 

and I doubt anyone was really riled up by this, the responses were extremely tame it was obviously all tongue and cheek. That being said Reigns is the only person to date to stump Mcgregor. 

You're just saying it wasn't funny because you don't like him you'd probably crack up if Kevin Owens said it.


----------



## Wynter (Nov 19, 2013)

*Re: Cena vs. Reigns clashing on twitter*



Dolorian said:


> They can easily give Reigns some good comebacks for those and Cena has skeletons on his closet as well which could be brought up if they decide to go the "shoot style" route. It is not like Reigns hasn't been hearing many of those things for a while now (fans have chanted to him "you can't wrestle", for example) so nothing Cena can say would be something new or shocking to anyone. The suspension? He owned up to it and did his time without excuses, if anything that would give Reigns an opening to come out in a good light.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fair point in both aspects.

And yup, that's the biggest thing I worry about. Roman may be given good lines, but they fall flat because his delivery doesn't carry the weight it needs. Although, I think his conviction in his promos would go a long way if he was in a better suited character and didn't have to rely so heavily on scripts that absolutely suck :lol 

Obviously Roman's better served in being a dick rather this inconsistent underdog persona. Right gimmick can go a long way. Look at Big E for instance. I remember his solo push not going so well and instances of mic work that weren't so great. But he was a funny guy in real life and that translated so well in his New Day role. 

But we will never know with Roman until they pull the trigger and let go of whatever vision Vince has with Roman.


----------



## Dolorian (Oct 5, 2015)

*Re: Cena vs. Reigns clashing on twitter*



Negan said:


> Obviously Roman's better served in being a dick rather this inconsistent underdog persona. Right gimmick can go a long way.


I agree and the thing is that they already had gotten it right this very year with Reigns. The way he was during his title reign from Mania to MITB and during his feud with Styles and Rollins was exactly what he needed to be character-wise: the smug and condescending "The Guy" who thinks everyone else is beneath him. Just look at the opening segment on the RAW after Mania and how he acts towards all the challengers. It was perfect and you could clearly see that he was very comfortable with it and it came very natural for him to act that way. He did no corny jokes or none of the Cena-wanna-be nonsense they have been trying to have him do repeatedly. Even the way he wrestled reflected that in his matches against Styles and Rollins, just a samoan destroyer wrecking shit up as opposed to this underdog that then makes a comeback type of booking they have been giving him constantly.

It is truly baffling how Vince and creative just don't get it.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

RubberbandGoat said:


> This is the big WM feud huh? Boring! They still think Roman is on Cenas level


give it a rest will you


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

Kostic said:


> Because ignoring someone and giving them no attention at all is often greater than coming up with a witty comeback. The entire point of Conor's tweet is to rile up the WWE wrestlers. He cut a promo on them and they bit it like a bunch of marks. They all buried themselves by getting all offended. Kevin Owens was pretty much the only guy who didn't even reply, and Chris Jericho at least made a funny tweet about it.
> 
> To sum up, no, this is not an example of a clever tweet by Roman Reigns.


Well said. Conor made a tweet and got the attention of almost every WWE roster. Got them all barking like dogs, and couldn't care less about replies of mere peasant like fanboys. 

I also write a lot of shit post on this forum, but I never check my notification because I know they are mainly negative / criticism quotes from my post.


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Negan said:


> Depends if they do another "shoot" style feud.
> 
> His failure as a top guy. The rejection from the fans. Not living up to the hype. How he could never fill Cena's shoes. His talent level compared to other wreslters. I don't know if they'd go with the "wrestling was your second choice, you're just in it got the money" angle. I doubt they'd touch the suspension thing, but they already acknowledged that on TV so who knows. It would be easy to compare Roman to his ex Shield mates too.
> 
> ...


simple, cena calls roman a failure and roman responds with people are expecting me to bring back fans that you drove away with your fruity peebles bs 

im assuming roman would be allowed more freedom when working with cena and if hes allowed to be a condescending prick they'd bounce off each other quite nicely 
they acknowledge the suspension, roman says cenas kissed to much ass to be tested properly 
they bring up ring skills and roman says well ive beaten everyone 
they bring up the crowd reaction and reigns can respond by saying the crowd are merely scared roman will become what cena is to them, that being the biggest wanker on the planet 

end of the day they can have great back and forths if allowed to and not the usual, i respect you, i respect you face vs face shit


----------



## BigDaveBatista (Aug 23, 2015)

Kostic said:


> LOL "roasted". That response was embarrassing, but not to the intended target.


im sorry but how in anyway is that embarrassing? if someone insulted you you would respond so why wouldnt he?


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

I think Reigns wins this one. He had a good laugh. Making fun of others merch sale is funny in a mean braggard way. Then Cena posts a gay ass tweet of him lifting weights...As a response? LMAO


----------



## Simply Flawless (Mar 28, 2011)

Cena/Reigns feuding will create a disturbance in the Force


----------



## Lothario (Jan 17, 2015)

Some actually believe Roman would have a snowballs chance in hell of coming out on top in a live mic situation vs Cena? Hell, he won't even be able to keep his head above water. Roman's unscripted reply to being heckled by "boring," chants was to decl-- de -- declare.......

"This is real life."

I don't care how quick witted you think he is in a bar or on social media with a keypad and no time limit; he's never show the propensity for being able to control a crowd in front of millions. Cena, meanwhile, went toe to toe with arguably the greatest promo of all time in The Rock. Short of them intentionally scripting Cena to fumble the promo, he'd fucking slaughter him in a back and forth. So much so that it'd be silly to even sabotage your investment like that. Vince is so crazy however, he'd likely tell them to keep it PG but not hold back. That doesn't end well for Roman. John's words can cut a lot deeper than Roman's looks can, and when you factor is John has firmly locked down the audience they want Reigns to have, it'd be absolutely foolish. 

You don't outright expose that the successor is inferior to the predecessor. An unfiltered feud between the pair would make the discrepancies between the two even more glaringly obvious than they already are. :lol


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

Lothario said:


> Some actually believe Roman would have a snowballs chance in hell of coming out on top in a live mic situation vs Cena? Hell, he won't even be able to keep his head above water. Roman's unscripted reply to being heckled by "boring," chants was to decl-- de -- declare.......
> 
> "This is real life."
> 
> ...


Be careful, some idiot is gonna say you think wrestling is real.


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Send for the man


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Cena vs. Reigns clashing on twitter*



Gift Of Jericho said:


> Are you familiar with Connor Mcgregor ? the guy doesn't just "ignore stuff", he's always got a comeback or something to say, that's is gimmick. So you can't really play that card.
> 
> and I doubt anyone was really riled up by this, the responses were extremely tame it was obviously *all tongue and cheek*. That being said Reigns is the only person to date to stump Mcgregor.
> 
> You're just saying it wasn't funny because you don't like him you'd probably crack up if Kevin Owens said it.


Actually, they weren't. That's the sad part. They all got fucking WORKED. Reigns' tweet was not a clever comeback that stumped McGregor, he got WORKED and basically said "Hurr durr shut up, I'm big". If I'm intentionally provoking you hoping to get a reaction, and then you get offended and yell "SHUT UP" at me, no you didn't fucking outwit me.


----------



## Not Lying (Sep 9, 2013)

*Re: Cena vs. Reigns clashing on twitter*



Kostic said:


> Actually, they weren't. That's the sad part. They all got fucking WORKED. Reigns' tweet was not a clever comeback that stumped McGregor, he got WORKED and basically said "Hurr durr shut up, I'm big". If I'm intentionally provoking you hoping to get a reaction, and then you get offended and yell "SHUT UP" at me, no you didn't fucking outwit me.


It's not just Reigns, like 10-15 wrestlers got butthurt by Conor's comments.. did he reply to any of them?


----------



## TheFackingCrow (Jul 9, 2016)

Lothario said:


> Some actually believe Roman would have a snowballs chance in hell of coming out on top in a live mic situation vs Cena? Hell, he won't even be able to keep his head above water. Roman's unscripted reply to being heckled by "boring," chants was to decl-- de -- declare.......
> 
> "This is real life."
> 
> ...


Why are you so sure actually? Reigns has actually has never been proven in a unscripted exchange of words like the ones usually Cena has, so what do we really now?

From what I've seen on Reigns on interviews and non-scripted shows he's a very sharp guy, with very good communication skills, that's something Austin has pointed himself.

He can probably come up with some great trash talking and surprise everybody if they let him go and say something he wants, the "calm down, take a sip of your beer and shut your mouth" line to the you can't wrestle chants was a very solid response to the neckbeards.

I really want see him being put in a semi shoot promo with Cena, where he can show his inner heel and gansta personality, can't wait for this feud to happen.


----------



## Asmodeus (Oct 9, 2013)

TheFackingCrow said:


> He can probably come up with some great trash talking and surprise everybody if they let him go and say something he wants, the "calm down, take a sip of your beer and shut your mouth" line to the you can't wrestle chants was a very solid response to the neckbeards.


It seems like he's been given a tiny bit more leeway since WrestleMania, what I find interesting is what he does with it. Maybe this is a directive from higher up, maybe just what he feels like saying, but with that line you referenced and another time I can remember him addressing the fans in a somewhat negative way, he specifies, "grown men." When he's saying something more positive he sometimes limits it to just "my fans," or a couple of times, "the Roman Empire," which is on a bunch of his merch and how his fans hashtag a lot on twitter.

I would love to write a paper in five years tying together WWE fans, social media, and the Reigns phenomenon.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

Kostic said:


> Actually, they weren't. That's the sad part. They all got fucking WORKED. Reigns' tweet was not a clever comeback that stumped McGregor, he got WORKED and basically said "Hurr durr shut up, I'm big". If I'm intentionally provoking you hoping to get a reaction, and then you get offended and yell "SHUT UP" at me, no you didn't fucking outwit me.


Well I don't know the backstage scoop, but it looked incredibly tame.

If you're going on about how tough you are and saying you could beat me up when I have 100 pounds on you and I call you out for acting like a Jack Russell then I have indeed roasted you. You can't start an argument then pull that "turn the other cheek" bs. That's called being stumped. 




The Definition of Technician said:


> It's not just Reigns, like 10-15 wrestlers got butthurt by Conor's comments.. did he reply to any of them?



Reigns was the first, everyone else joined in after Reigns shut him up.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kostic (May 5, 2015)

*Re: Cena vs. Reigns clashing on twitter*



Gift Of Jericho said:


> Well I don't know the backstage scoop, but it looked incredibly tame.
> 
> If you're going on about how tough you are and saying you could beat me up when I have 100 pounds on you and I call you out for acting like a Jack Russell then I have indeed roasted you. You can't start an argument then pull that "turn the their cheek" bs. That's called being stumped.
> 
> ...


It's funny how a person who has over a thousand posts on an Internet forum still apparently hasn't learned the meaning of "attention-seeking troll".


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

1) Cena would fucking OBLITERATE Roman on a live mic. And you know that Vince/HHH/writers etc will be giving Roman all of this dynamite smark-bait material to say, too. But it won't make a shred of difference, because Cena is light years ahead of him. 

2) Conor humiliated Roman and a lot of the WWE roster. They all looked like discount losers by him and it was started by Reigns. And the funny thing is, Conor could walk into WWE tomorrow and get paid $5 million for 10 minutes of standing there. So he legitimately owns ALL of them.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

Godway said:


> 1) Cena would fucking OBLITERATE Roman on a live mic. And you know that Vince/HHH/writers etc will be giving Roman all of this dynamite smark-bait material to say, too. But it won't make a shred of difference, because Cena is light years ahead of him.
> 
> 
> 
> 2) Conor humiliated Roman and a lot of the WWE roster. They all looked like discount losers by him and it was started by Reigns. And the funny thing is, Conor could walk into WWE tomorrow and get paid $5 million for 10 minutes of standing there. So he legitimately owns ALL of them.




1) I don't know that and neither do you. We've never actually seen Reigns cut an unscripted promo. 

2) that says more about the people running WWE and how little they think of their performers rather than the actual performers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Godway (May 21, 2013)

Gift Of Jericho said:


> 1) I don't know that and neither do you. We've never actually seen Reigns cut an unscripted promo.
> 
> 2) that says more about the people running WWE and how little they think of their performers rather than the actual performers.
> 
> ...


1) Keep telling yourself that if it helps your gimmick.

2) It says they know who the money is. Spoiler: It's not their roster.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

Godway said:


> 1) Keep telling yourself that if it helps your gimmick.
> 
> 
> 
> 2) It says they know who the money is. Spoiler: It's not their roster.




- I'm not telling myself anything, I've basically said we've never seen him cut an unscripted promo. He could be good, he could be shit. We don't know.

- How exactly is Connor McGregor going to draw money for WWE ? UFC fans aren't going to tune in to watch a 3 hour episode of raw or subscribe to the network to see him make an appearance. The best they can hope for is YouTube views or social media buzz.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

Gift Of Jericho said:


> Well I don't know the backstage scoop, but it looked incredibly tame.
> 
> If you're going on about how tough you are and saying you could beat me up when I have 100 pounds on you and I call you out for acting like a Jack Russell then I have indeed roasted you. You can't start an argument then pull that "turn the other cheek" bs. That's called being stumped.
> 
> ...



That quote was from Sheamus, who actually got his ass whooped in a real life fight by smaller men (Yoshi Tatsu and Sin Cara). Both of which I'm sure are probably 100 lbs lower than him.

Reigns wasn't the first one to respond, nor was his the worst one.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

Sufferin Succotash said:


> That quote was from Sheamus, who actually got his ass whooped in a real life fight by smaller men (Yoshi Tatsu and Sin Cara). Both of which I'm sure are probably 100 lbs lower than him.
> 
> 
> 
> Reigns wasn't the first one to respond, nor was his the worst one.



You can't say he got his "ass whooped" unless you've seen the fight. Losing a real fight can either mean you got ko'd or it can just mean the fight got split up before the other guy got a punch in. 

I'm guessing the latter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Roman/Cena will eventually happen down the road and when it does it could be real good if booked right. Roman should be let loose on the mic aswell as Cena to have good promo duels between the two, with the matches being stiff fests.


----------



## The RainMaker (Dec 16, 2014)

*Re: [VIDEO] Roman Reigns starts laughing during a headlock*



Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> What about the thousands of people who aren't sitting at ringside who can't hear his rants or see Reigns laughing? They're basically just watching a regular headlock for 4 minutes. That seems like the type of thing that works in bingo halls but not arenas.


Champ does what he wants.


----------



## HankHill_85 (Aug 31, 2011)

'Member when wrestlers used to air shit out between themselves in the dressing rooms or in Wrestler's Court, rightfully away from the public eye instead of on social media?

I 'MEMBER!!!


----------



## ImSumukh (Mar 26, 2016)

Cena is bland as hell. Reigns is as idiot as Cena. 

Well, both guys are Dumb.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

lol I loved that xD


----------



## DudeLove669 (Oct 20, 2013)

Of all the things to bitch about. Wrestling fans never fail to be such spiteful negative twats.


----------



## MontyCora (Aug 31, 2016)

Jarvbs Jones said:


> The crime isnt the corpsing, but after I heard exactly what owens was saying I'm starting to think he's kind of a POS. And if that's what Roman was laughing at then so is he.


HE'S. A. HEEL.


----------



## squarebox (Nov 6, 2015)

Cena is 100x the kiss ass that Reigns is. Every fucking promo Cena has to kiss the crowd's ass and they always fall for it. Reigns will never be as good as John at that.


----------



## THREE AIN'T ENOUGH (Feb 7, 2016)

^^ It would be hilarious seeing Roman try to do that. He'd try to get the crowd on his side, get nervous, and end up saying something very heelish instead.


----------



## Roman Empire (Jun 16, 2014)

DudeLove669 said:


> Of all the things to bitch about. Wrestling fans never fail to be such spiteful negative twats.


Indeed. I agree completely.


----------



## The5star_Kid (Mar 4, 2013)

Cena v reigns at Mania lol


----------



## Moho Hwoarang (Dec 4, 2016)

I think only Reings can make Cena get a huge face pop if they met in the ring.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

squarebox said:


> Cena is 100x the kiss ass that Reigns is. Every fucking promo Cena has to kiss the crowd's ass and they always fall for it. Reigns will never be as good as John at that.


Every babyface ever does this. Fair enough to not like Cena, but so many complaints people have about the guy are complaints that everyone is quilty of, but only Cena gets hate for.



Gift Of Jericho said:


> Well I don't know the backstage scoop, but it looked incredibly tame.
> 
> If you're going on about how tough you are and saying you could beat me up when I have 100 pounds on you and I call you out for acting like a Jack Russell then I have indeed roasted you. You can't start an argument then pull that "turn the other cheek" bs. That's called being stumped.
> 
> ...


No one shut Conor up, no one. He had a dig at wrestling and all the wrestlers got all butthurt about it, no matter what any of them said Conor wins because his while aim was to rile them up and he did exactly that. Reigns saying he's bigger isn't even a good comeback.


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

Rated R Maryse said:


> Every babyface ever does this. Fair enough to not like Cena, but so many complaints people have about the guy are complaints that everyone is quilty of, but only Cena gets hate for.
> 
> 
> 
> No one shut Conor up, no one. He had a dig at wrestling and all the wrestlers got all butthurt about it, no matter what any of them said Conor wins because his while aim was to rile them up and he did exactly that. Reigns saying he's bigger isn't even a good comeback.


The wrestlers embarrassed themselves for the most part. I recall Randy said he likes to make money. Well, Connor earns more money for one date than Randy does working a year.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

The5star_Kid said:


> Cena v reigns at Mania lol


Not this year, maybe next.


----------



## MarkovKane (May 21, 2015)

What no theory about "WWE setting up a future Roman vs Cena feud"....


----------



## Daggdag (Jun 14, 2011)

Theyy still got nothing on Chikara. They got half naked fat guys being hypnotized and dancing at ringside......invisible grenades being thrown and wrestlers selling being hit by them. ......it's hilarious.


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

MarkovKane said:


> What no theory about "WWE setting up a future Roman vs Cena feud"....


I already mentioned it in this thread, and I see it happening in the future.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Moho Hwoarang said:


> I think only Reings can make Cena get a huge face pop if they met in the ring.


Cena got cheered in smark city for shitting on Ambrose. He would get a face reaction vs any of the Shield guys


----------



## Sufferin Succotash (Jan 29, 2015)

The Cleaner said:


> This is great. He's showing more personality on this little twatter side-war than he has in all his years up on the main roster. :lol
> 
> Clean your weights, wipe the sweat off the equipment, and for Christ sake don't pee in the fucking shower. :lmao


That was a great comment. Cena out if the blue tells Reigns what he did today. I am not sure what Cena was trying to prove, but Reigns gave him good advice. It is proper etiquette to clean your weights if you are in a public gym. And you made a great point that Cena should not pee in showers (assuming he does).


----------



## Nimbus (Jun 28, 2011)

Kewin Owens is a joke of a champion


----------



## Uptown King (Jul 11, 2016)

Nimbus said:


> Kewin Owens is a joke of a champion


Yes he is, but not his fault its the writers.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

Rated R Maryse said:


> No one shut Conor up, no one. He had a dig at wrestling and all the wrestlers got all butthurt about it, no matter what any of them said Conor wins because his while aim was to rile them up and he did exactly that. Reigns saying he's bigger isn't even a good comeback.


His comeback wasn't really "I'm big" it was basically "you're tiny". the guy beat a few midgets up and think's he could take on the world, despite proving he's just not cut out for fighting at any weight over 160.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Gift Of Jericho said:


> His comeback wasn't really "I'm big" it was basically "you're tiny". the guy beat a few midgets up and think's he could take on the world, despite proving he's just not cut out for fighting at any weight over 160.


That tiny guy is a bigger star than Reigns or anyone else in WWE will ever be. I'm sure it cut Conor real deep while he was sleeping in his bed of money, breaking records and making history. 

And he lost one fight so he's a can right? How'd he prove he cant fight over 160 when he beat Nate Diaz at 170? You're acting like that somehow proves he's a bum and a nobody. He's won two World Titles and beat a world class guy at a third weight class. He's 5'9 so of course he's not going to be up there at HW dropping guys, acting like he's shit because he's not 6'5 is dumb.


----------



## Gift Of Jericho (May 5, 2016)

Rated R Maryse said:


> That tiny guy is a bigger star than Reigns or anyone else in WWE will ever be. I'm sure it cut Conor real deep while he was sleeping in his bed of money, breaking records and making history.
> 
> And he lost one fight so he's a can right? How'd he prove he cant fight over 160 when he beat Nate Diaz at 170? You're acting like that somehow proves he's a bum and a nobody. He's won two World Titles and beat a world class guy at a third weight class. He's 5'9 so of course he's not going to be up there at HW dropping guys, acting like he's shit because he's not 6'5 is dumb.


Not arguing who's a bigger star or who has more money. Just saying he got called out for the silly man is end of. Connor Mcgregor is more protected than any wrestler. If he didn't have charisma no chance he would be a double champ and get away with not defending his belt.

And he proved he can't fight above 160 when Diaz nearly knocked him back to the featherweight division with 2 weeks notice :lol


----------



## SureUmm (Dec 4, 2016)

Sufferin Succotash said:


> The wrestlers embarrassed themselves for the most part. I recall Randy said he likes to make money. Well, Connor earns more money for one date than Randy does working a year.


Randy can do what he does until he's 50.

How would that work out for Conor?


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

Gift Of Jericho said:


> Not arguing who's a bigger star or who has more money. Just saying he got called out for the silly man is end of. Connor Mcgregor is more protected than any wrestler. If he didn't have charisma no chance he would be a double champ and get away with not defending his belt.
> 
> And he proved he can't fight above 160 when Diaz nearly knocked him back to the featherweight division with 2 weeks notice :lol


His whole aim was to rile the wrestlers up and get them upset, he didn't get called out, he got exactly what he asked for.

Protected? Yeah sure "protected"? Immediate rematch at the same weight class with the guy who beat him on 2 weeks notice, yep, that's protected. He's given opportunities because he's a huge star, thats not being protected. If he was protected they would have never given him that fight, or given either 155 Title shot vs. grapplers. Conor's comments on wrestling worked you as well...



SureUmm said:


> Randy can do what he does until he's 50.
> 
> How would that work out for Conor?


Well...Conor will make more money before he's 30 than Randy will if he wrestle's until he's 50...


----------



## NotTheRealOwen (Jan 22, 2011)

Can't fully make out what hes saying but hes having beef about money. I don't blame Roman for laughing - One of the most annoying things about being human is the urge the laugh in the situations where you really shouldn't. Plus it was a house show who gives a damn.


----------

